# B12 engine swap



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

whats the easiest and cheapest engine swap that can be done to a b12 sentra with the e16 carburated engine (keep in mind i live in the usa with NO euro connections) thanks for the help


----------



## zGo (Feb 15, 2010)

Bump for this guy. Same question.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

keep it and modify it would be the cheapest thing to do....
what are your plans for the car that would help determine which direction you should/could go......


----------



## zGo (Feb 15, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> keep it and modify it would be the cheapest thing to do....
> what are your plans for the car that would help determine which direction you should/could go......


That would be cheap especially since there are no performance parts for this engine. Wouldn't have to spend a dime.

Just so you know your response was one of the most uneducated, thoughtless, and generic answers I've had to a forum question in a long time. You might as well have -Captain Obvious in your signature.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

unfortunately there are no easy or cheap engine swaps. 
you can modify the carb, get a header, upgrade the exhaust , get the euro cams, 
do a few other things to it ....
and really depending on the what the purpose of the vehicle is will decide on what the set up should be.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

might try searching in this forum too....
E/CA-Series & GA16i Engines - Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Your easiest swap would be going to an E16i, which is the fuel injected version of your current engine. No modification of engine mounts is needed, and you can use the same transmission, CV axles, hubs, and half shafts. You will have to change out the engine wiring harness and ECU, but it should just plug right in to your interior harness. You will also need an electric fuel pump.

For a more difficult swap, you can upgrade to the GA16DE. They are easy to pick up having been available from 1991-1998 in the Sentras and 200SXs. You will need a GA-series transmission, CV axles, half shafts, and hubs, as well. New engine mounts will more than likely be necessary. Wiring will also be tricky.

Same for the SR20DE or SR20DET. Good luck.


----------

